# Love them chubs!



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

I use ALOT of creek chubs and horny head chubs. These are my premier river bait. Everything eats them cut or live. Just last night we caught 4 pike, 9 bowfins, 1 bullhead, 7 channel cats with 3 of them being real nice ones, and a 7 inch warmouth that choked down a 4 inch piece of cut chub! During the last few days they want the chubs fresh cut, but before that they wanted the chubs big and lively and would not indulge on the cut bait. Make sure to change up if youre not catching catfish! I agree that the chubs are soft and hard to cast well when hooked through the back but in close quarters I hook them through the back. I am blessed to have so many creeks nearby to catch big 3 - 11" chubs. If you have anymore questions feel free to ask!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats awsome, I'de love to find a place to fish for bowfin with consistancy.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Fishman said:


> Thats awsome, I'de love to find a place to fish for bowfin with consistancy.


Sure the bowfins are fun to catch but why would you target them? I have heard that they are good to eat. If this is true I could put 10-50 or more pounds a day in the freezer!LOL


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

They are NOT good to eat, and I have tried just about everything that swims. Dark red meat that looked like it was covered with motor oil, and talk about a STINK!!! Go ahead and try it for yourself but I learned my lesson.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Man, Twistertails description of the bowfins meat sounds like it would make some good cutbait. I will try this tonight if I catch a bowfin. The water is getting higher in the river across the street can't wait to head down there! I will post results ASAP.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't know this for a fact but I had heard at one time that the eggs from bowfin can be used as a "poor man's caviar"? Has anyone else heard this?


----------



## dale3joe (May 18, 2004)

I never used chubs before. Where and how do you catch them? I hear people use them all the time.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

Dale, I have had good luck catching chubs in small feeder creeks that leave lakes and ponds. They don't have to be big. Try to find the deepest holes where there is some cover and set minnow traps. I use old bread and i just started using a stick of juicy fruit bubble gum with the bread and have had better luck than without the gum. Saw that in Field and Stream. Try setting several traps in differnet holes to see which ones are holding the chubs. You might catch some crawls too. leave them overnight and check in the morning before you go fishing.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

I dont mess with the minnow traps anymore. I had too many problems with *****, watersnakes, kids stealing them, and flash flood i forgot about. I have also found that you will catch more of the big chubs with rod and reel. Catching the bait can be quite a bit of fun also. It's simple just use an ultralight rod with 6lb test or less and use a size 10 or 12 hook then clamp on a small split shot or two about a foot above the hook(no bobber). Bait up with maggots say 3 to 5 on a hook. Cast into deep pools in any creek that has chubs in it. Let your bait sink to the bottom and count to 6 then give the rod a quick short rip and repeat the count after each rip. If there are chubs in there you won't get past the first couple of rips usually without hooking one. 
I did not get to try cut bowfin last night. I only caught three channels and 1 big bowfin all on cut chubs. Today, I caught 7 bowfins, 2 channels, and unfortunately alot of bullheads. I have noticed that when the bullheads are biting aggresively the channels usually aren't biting much and vice versa. I will try to use some bowfins for cutbait but that won't happen until I get a day where I run out of chubs and that happens often no matter how many I bring. So as soon as I do I will post results. Good Fishing
Cameron


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree Chubbin can be lots of fun, I've caught Chubs, Smallies, Rockbass, Smallmouth, Largemouth, Crappie, Channells, Turtles, Carp, Sucker, Bluegills, Whitebass, Saugeye & probally more all while Chubbin.

Another thing that works real well for Chubs is a Joes Files Muddler, it comes with a size 8 hook & sinze 12 trailer trebble hook. I wish they had them in size 10 hooks. I'm heading out Thursday on the LMR if anyone wants to join me!


----------

